# Behringer U-Control UCA222



## chadcummings (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone tried using the UCA222 or know what the differences are between it an the UCA202?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the difference is that the 222 is red and the 202 is white.... Can't see much difference other than that.....


----------

